# My "new" 1993 Genesis 1000...



## surfinsapo (Aug 7, 2007)

Magnifico!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 7, 2007)

saaaaaaaaaaweeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 7, 2007)

I think it looks amazing and I like the work you did !!!


----------



## john a (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice work. Got me a weber that's about 7-8 years old, still ticking.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice Job Glenn!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice job Glenn!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2007)

Good job really...but whatcha gonna do with a gas grill?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome job Glenn!! It looks brand new!
Did all those models come with the flip up side table? I seem to be missing that?


----------



## Unity (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work!   

--John  8) 
(There's a lot of pleasure in keeping old stuff lookin' and workin' good.    )
(That's why I go to the gym.   )


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 7, 2007)

Glenn, where did you get the red paint? That thing looks awsome!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 8, 2007)

Glenn, measure your rack space...I'll send you mine if it fits...I NEVER use it.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 8, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> I'm glad this board is here cause my wife and girls still really don't understand this whole thing.   [smilie=a_disconcerted.gif] You folks make me feel normal!



You know when you look at that Weber it is almost like you are looking at an Eames era vintage piece of art work. Clean with simple lines a little funky, Just beautiful.


----------

